# Training a buck to a cart?



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

This may be a crazy idea, but I have been wondering if it would be possible to train a buck to pull. I realize he couldn't be used when in rut, but that's only a few months out of the year. I hate the idea of feeding him just to stand around 3/4s of the year. The buck I have in mind is a little over two months old now and is a Sable. He already leads nicely on a leash and is very sweet and smart. It's probably a crazy idea, but I thought I would see what you all say. I'll be training his whether companion anyway, so I thought maybe I could do both... Any thoughts?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i dont see why not. i mean he will be smelly and probably harder to train (most boys are no matter the species ;D ). i'm going to be training a wether soon and i like the way the northwest packgoats site explains it all. i printed out their training tips/directions to use.
good luck!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think it is crazy... it might very well work... I might be worried about having him around people both because of possible aggression and the smell, but for pulling things around the farm it could work quite well. If your training the wether anyway I'd totally go for it! let us know how he turns out.  you should try them as a pair when they get to be big.... obviously you wont be pulling anything for a while but pictures would be nice 
is this him? http://comingsummers.webs.com/ourbuck.htm


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Miranda, that's him. He was only about three weeks old in that picture (I really need to update that) and is MUCH bigger already. He's just so good natured and always wants to please, so I think it just might work. Since I'll already be doing the work with one I might as well do two. My plan is to have them as a team during spring and summer when there is the most heavy work around the farm, then just use the whether for fall and winter while the buck is stinky and nuts. I hope it works out! Of course it will be quite a while before I know how it turns out, but I'll keep you guys posted as I progress. Thanks for the support you guys!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it could work. You would really want him to have his own harness though, cause the buck smell would soak right into the padding on the straps.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I am really curious about this as well. I have a 5 month old nubian buckling and he is so SWEET so far! We give him daily attention and I was thinking that having a job to do where we work with him and he gets to do something would be good! I thought it might be fun to train him to pull, and maybe even drive someday. His father is HUGE so he should definately be strong enough next year! I really think he would have fun with it, he follows us everywhere and if he loses track of us he runs to where he thinks we are. He LOVES going on walks with us. I have a large horse halter I might use to start training him to wear a "harness" soon. 

It just makes sense to me . . .he needs something to do besides wait around to breed something. :laugh: I guess we will see how it goes! :shades:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

tell me how it ends up working and send photos!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure thing! I will probably have lots of questions! LOL!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I was thinking about the same thing. From what I have read they say not to use a buck, but when my boys are out of rutt they are very nice, especially my small alpine buck. I bottle raised him, and he is a sweet boy.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't see why not except for the "stink factor." My bucks have been absolute sweethearts, in rut or not. Of course, faced with a doe in heat, they'd probably drag me and the cart through hell and high water -- but what a ride it would be!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think if they are nice that's a great idea... in most books wethers are suggested because people are just wanting to do carting... and then you have unnecessarily stinky goats...


----------



## Goatfinger (Jun 5, 2012)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw it done last month. http://annesalpinesdairygoats.blogspot. ... urday.html

Sherlock and the Angora are bucks.


----------

